

No more uploading pictures in social networks for free - suniltejs
http://blog.mobilizr.net/what-is-mobilizr/

======
GenerocUsername
Gross.

~~~
suniltejs
Could you please tell me why it's gross?

------
ArtDev
scum

~~~
suniltejs
May I know why you think it's scam?

